# MY Baby has arrived



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Here is a pic of my first Hobie ..Love it to bits ...


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Another one ...


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn fine weapon. Congrats.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Go get em Chopper


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2006)

Beautiful looking Ride mate 

Looks wicked it red....... 8)


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Thats a great colour! Very nice.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdZRiz8AAArfgAASQAEAAIgAFAA+7dwgIABIaptT1B4o9RppsgiGhoDQBooDIxLwQefSB0syIU1sh6fXidt3/RR4rXqsMpUAkYCcxB5gRDIG7E/LY4/i7kinChIayjFn4A==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm chuffed Chopper, hope you enjoy her mate


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Awesome yak chopper!!!

Good to see its new home is in the living room :wink: it could double up as an additional arm chair for you to sit in when you have visitors :shock:

Good luck wth it all I'm sure youre going to have a blast!!! 

Milt


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Chopper, I love the colour.
When does she get her first taste of the water?



Gatesy said:


> Chopper correct if i am wrong but my adventure (fish package) came with:
> 
> Seat
> Paddle
> ...


I had 3 bungy cord Oar Leashes chucked in with mine as well, they weren't Hobie branded so it may have just been something my local Hobie guy did for me.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

crikeys,, another hobie owner!

soon there'll be more peddlers on AKFF than paddlers! hobies are taking over the world!

great to see your new yak, she's a bewdy - I love all the compartments and hope that she proves to be a fish attracting device!

cheers


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

mate that is one sweet yak you got there.

Rik


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

GOOOO HOBBBIIEE!

Saftey Orange does look slick mate, well done.
Looks like its got pride and place in the house! Can some one explain to save my brain the hassle of doing a google search who the hell Hank Parker is? ( An American Fisherman endorsing Hobie products? ).

Yes the cold pack came with the Outfitter as well


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUyCQHcAACnfgAAScQmAEonG2AA/7/6wMADUbDVPEhkJtNTCekPUaDRmUDVT1PxNR6QRpggyMEyNA1TCaGmmmgAaAAA4AGcTJwZtdiw2vQhouO6vyxVuMEfRLJDJifKEcre20SCWiV4oqriNZd400tmdzwzwnmQoEan7Z/NbRB9Xua5wWMSRBdl2aweIDOIUsPqCzrcem+NiFu+x15Csl4sdTI04Gjp0kSjUpzD+7HDAfm3RoSxoaR6ZAORTNB1U1Aeak105itBQLXayJEive2IKoTGWRYEQg5KAYHjYc11NEciibpIJgquL8PoEARj+LuSKcKEgmQSA7g==


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice mate 8) very nice

 fishing Russ


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautiful Chopper, a real ripper. Now go put some fish slime on it!! Steve.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice Ride Chop  !!


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for your congrats ..
I got everything you mentioned Gatesy ..
Ive got her wet tonight ..YAHOOOOOOO/////////////
It was great ...Guess what im doin after work tommorrow ,and Thursday ,and Friday ..,,,,,And ALLDAY Saturday ...YIIPPEEEE..
Love it to bits ........


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Pics of me and my babie first time


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

more


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

one more


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry i lied ..  This is the last one ... :wink: :wink: For now anyway .... :shock:


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

No rods cause it was just a see she floats trip ..Was to late in the day for fishin.. Only had about 45 mins of daylight left ....Saturday will be fishing day ..We need Daylight saving over here .........


----------

